# Rather large snake...



## alexr (Apr 15, 2005)

Just got this in the inbox at work...

(sorry if it has done the rounds here before...)

Looks like it might have got one of them first :lol:


----------



## alexr (Apr 15, 2005)

*OMG*

Followed by this - OMG.

Check out his tears :shock: (and the slightly agro snake)


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Apr 15, 2005)

ok, seen all these be fore yeh
baz


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2005)

what type of snake would the first pic be of?? Anaconda??


----------



## alexr (Apr 15, 2005)

4 !!!!!

(love that last one - although think the expression on the turtle should be slightly less amused.)


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2005)

> turtle should be slightly less amused.)




what turtle i don't see no turtle :? :? :?


----------



## alexr (Apr 15, 2005)

> what turtle i don't see no turtle



Yeah - me neither. 

Ssssnakeman what happended to the turtle. - or did I dream it


----------



## salebrosus (Apr 15, 2005)

Thats prehistoric behaviour. 

Simone.


----------



## pugsly (Apr 15, 2005)

Holy Crap that is one big mother.. check out its massive gut wonder what it ate last, couple of cows by the look of it!!


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Apr 15, 2005)

ohhhh, the turtle...


----------



## rddryland4 (Apr 15, 2005)

Now that turtle has real constapation problems. lol.


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2005)

Hehehehe, wheres George Costanza when you need him????? (seinfeld fans joke)


----------



## dobermanmick (Apr 15, 2005)

I wonder how he swallowed it in the first place ? look how small his mouth is .

:lol: :wink:


----------



## africancichlidau (Apr 15, 2005)

LOL Dobby, it's a hole in one


----------



## jezza (Apr 15, 2005)

oh roflmfao


----------



## angelrose (Apr 16, 2005)

I second that Jezza.....


Angel


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Apr 16, 2005)

another big one


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Apr 16, 2005)

probably not a great idea to let em get the third coil on..pmsl
baz


----------



## Liccy (May 16, 2005)

*here's one for ya!*

would u die from fright? from pain? or from stomach acids :S :S

lets hope u would die anyway!


----------

